# What is this?



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

I was at a local airport a while ago and snapped this picture with my phone, not the best but I loved this frog. Anyone know what it is and if it is in the pet trade?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I think they are portraying Cruziohyla craspedopus but it could also be Cruziohyla calcarifer. 

Ed


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm leaning more towards cruziohyla craspedopus more than cruziohyla calcarifer. Whatever it is, its beautiful!!


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Ed, I think you right its Cruziohyla craspedopus or the frilly leaf frog. After a "trusty" google search the majority of pictures look like Cruziohyla craspedopus... and some deeper reading reveals its a gem in the trade but good luck finding it...I will add it to the "white whale search list" thanks for the help.


----------

